# Suche 2 Gästepässe



## Useru (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute, meine Freundin und Ich möchten mal nu in Diablo 3 reinschnuppern. Hätte da jemand 1-2 Gästepässe für uns?

Danke!


----------

